# Tap tap tap!



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Is this thing on?!? ong:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello to you from Brookfield!


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello back from beautiful downtown Wind Lake.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Lively forum ... :zzzs:


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

It might end up being a lively forum...LOL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

DYT4000 said:


> It might end up being a lively forum...LOL


I think DYT4000 may be on to something.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

It could happen!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Sooner than some may think 

Shartel


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It could even be a cold day in hell. :winky:


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

TF Admin said:


> It could even be a cold day in hell. :winky:



I sure hope not.....too many things I'd have to do that I don't even remember!!


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Windlake said:


> Lively forum ... :zzzs:


Take a look around and reply to some posts


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Yup....posting needs to increase....a lot!


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

flman said:


> Take a look around and reply to some posts


I do, but I feel foolish replying to my own posts. LOL


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Windlake, 

Perhaps what is being suggested is a topic you'd like to comment on? And then, maybe we could make our own comments and suggestions? Who knows...maybe we could actually have a conversation relative to the topic at hand 

Shartel


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I think this is a slow time of the year here because most of us are outside using the tractors we love so much!!! Get out there and break something so we can talk about it!!!!


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

MFreund said:


> I think this is a slow time of the year here because most of us are outside using the tractors we love so much!!! Get out there and break something so we can talk about it!!!!


I don't know, there's another "tractor" forum I go to and I just checked, there are 532 members "on line" now ... here there are only 5.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

..... ong:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Windlake said:


> I don't know, there's another "tractor" forum I go to and I just checked, there are 532 members "on line" now ... here there are only 5.


May I ask what other tractor forum?


----------



## leadarrows (May 16, 2010)

One is called "My Tractor Forum"


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Never been there. But I hear they're super friendly!


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> May I ask what other tractor forum?[/quote
> 
> http://www.mytractorforum.com/index.php


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Not like I'm trying to steer anybody anywhere but in the month I've been on here the "traffic" has been almost non-existent. You can put up a post or ask a questions and days or weeks go by and nobody even looks at it. That's not the case other places.


----------



## leadarrows (May 16, 2010)

The only way to fix that is to keep posting and spread the word this site is here. LS has 75k+ members ...took them years to do that.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I joined my tractor forum in December of 2009, then a couple months later I became a paying member.

I posted a lot of still clear pictures of our John Deere, and was really enjoying the site.

Then I bought a under a hundred dollars video camera. 

It didn't cost much but I bought it and had my wife show me how to use it and she would put the videos on you tube.

I just started putting the videos on and I was really excited, after I got a few on I got on the site the next day, and I couldn't find any of them, I was having a really hard time finding them, anyway as it turns out a moderator buried them in a what they call the video section.

You can go on the forum and see my videos and what I told them after they buried them.

This moderator just did this because he thought it should be done, and one of the regulars says he wouldn't put any videos in where he put them, because he would never look there for them.

I know a couple of things here, were not supposed to cut down other sites, I am not doing that, I think they have a really nice forum, its just this particular moderator just hammered me.

I was a jerk for just quitting the forum right then and there, but I'll tell you what, I'm 68 years old, and I was having so much fun, and he just ruined it.

So be aware, theres some real winners out there, hopefully you guys don't ever have to deal with it.

I was registered as rubadub also, so you can see where I was on a roll and bingo he got me.

One last note on moderators.

They put in a lot of time and they are the meat and potaoes of these forums, they put in a lot of hours and are pretty special people to deal with the complaining and nitpicking that they get on occasion.

But there is also a fine line I don't believe a moderator is intitled to, when one of them takes a thread that is going good and people are really enjoying it, and no threats or vulgar language or anything deogatory is going on, they should let people on the forum enjoy it, they just don't have the right to do what this moderator did to me.

Rob


----------

